# Bringing TV from U.S. to Dubai



## umairjaanu (Jul 20, 2010)

So I am shopping for a new TV and the TVs are almost double the price in Dubai compare to U.S. I do go to U.S. occasionally and thinking of bringing a TV from there. I mean the new Samsung UN55C8000 in U.S. is about $2300 and here its close to $4700. 

I do know that TVs are fragile and its a big risk. If I was to bring a TV to Dubai from U.S. any idea how much of customs do I have to pay at the airport? 

Or, if someone can suggest a better way of shipping a TV from U.S. to Dubai.


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

i once bought a TV from Best Buy and took it to Kuwait, i actually booked it with my luggage at the airport they did the weight it was over 50lbs, so i paid a little extra to take it, once i flew into Kuwait i received the TV in good condition with my other bags, it worked perfectly nothing was broken ... one suggestion though just bring it through a direct flight connection flights might just not take care of the TV as there will be transfer involved


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Whats the size of the TV youre thinking of taking?


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

by the looks of it a big a** TV.....55inch


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

I have a nice 52 inch Samsung I was considering bringing... didnt realize TVs in Dubai were twice as much. That being said, the thought of me even attempting to carry a box that large in the airport, well, lets just say it aint happening. Im selling the TV here and hopefully I can get a 46 inch over there for a similar price.


----------

